# Como cambio de un apagador normal a un timer en una lavadora



## Casquivano (Abr 26, 2011)

Buenas a todos 

Bueno soy nuevo por aca 

Tengo una duda si se puede cambiar el apagador de una lavadora 
Lo quiero cambiar por un timer para que la lavadora se apage sola 
Como ya lo hacen las lavadoras mas nuevas

Es una lavadora de las viejitas de chaca chaca XD

Es como esta, Modelo SLG800RA pero este es un modelo nuevo pero al = que la otra no tiene timer

Y ya andando en esto tambien como se hace si no es mucha molestia 

Sin mas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Compra un timer mecánico para esas máquinas, ya viene echo y es fácil de instalar, giras a la derecha y seleccionas el tiempo, cuando acaba apaga la máquina tiene dos terminales faston para conectar en serie con el motor


----------

